# Jungle pythons



## Chipewah (Oct 24, 2018)

Good afternoon members,

I purchased a pair of double hets about a month or so ago and they are Jungle, Darwin mix. Since getting them I have noticed that their enclosures smell (Musky) a lot more than any of my other animals. All of my snakes, except one, have Jungle in them but I think these two have more. 

I know statistically they are 50/50 (Jungle/Darwin) but they are way more skidish and snappy than my other animals. The dad was a Jungle Axanthic (Lester line black and white, no yellow that I could see) and these two have very solid blacks which makes me think they are high percentage Jungle.

Can anyone who owns Jungles and other Carpets tell me if it is common for Jungle's to smell (Musky) more than say Coastal's, Bredli's or Diamonds?

I don't plan to get rid of them or anything, I am just curious to know whether this is normal for Jungles?

Any help is appreciated.

Mat.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 24, 2018)

No! I can't say any of our pythons smell any different; we have several morelia plus several antaresi


----------



## Chipewah (Oct 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> No! I can't say any of our pythons smell any different; we have several morelia plus several antaresi



Cheers for the reply.

Maybe it is just those two individuals.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 27, 2018)

Don't know why they would smell any different but if it is a problem for you put some sodium bicarbonate under the substrate, it will remove the smell without any damage or ill effects to the residents.






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Neil j (Oct 29, 2018)

What did you pay for yours?. I got a girl on the herp trader. Didn’t know what to put on it. She didn’t sell. Probably keeping her


----------



## Mick666 (Nov 9, 2018)

Neil j said:


> What did you pay for yours?. I got a girl on the herp trader. Didn’t know what to put on it. She didn’t sell. Probably keeping her


I'm swapping my DH boy and my het ax jungle girl to Trent for some rodents, I'm sure he'd be interested in your DH girl.


----------



## Neil j (Nov 9, 2018)

No problem you know I would her to you cheap though


----------



## Mick666 (Nov 12, 2018)

yeah, i was thinking of making double het coastal axanthic- darwin albino next year. I have a slightly RP albino girl that would go great with the ax boy. I would love a jungle ax like the boy you had though. I'm also hoping to get some melanistic jungles off Trent as well. they're pretty cool. He is going to sex them first.


----------



## Neil j (Nov 12, 2018)

Kicking myself I sold ax boy now. As I’m getting a het ax zeb adult female. 

I’m feeding up one of the tiger blood het ax girls to see if she can go next year. 

I got stripey dh boy and stripey mixed blood albino but probably going to let that slide now.


----------

